# DIY bottomless portafilter



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Whilst clearing up after the NS Personal 1 refurb, I found this in the big box of crap left over;









I was thinking of making a DIY bottomless PF out of it. A few quick scans over various sources online and it seems easy enough. The chrome is well knackered though, thinking of taking it right back to brass and polishing that up. Apart from tarnish, does that throw up any immediate issues anyone can think of?

Oh yeah. And it'll definitely need an @joey24dirt handle!

Ta.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sweet! Getting into the little nooks and crannies would be a bit of a pain, unless you can just puly it and soak the chrome away. Not really sure.

Hmm so if you get a handle I could also cut the hole out. They chuck in the lathe lovely when there's no handle. A breeze compared to the sage with their bonded handles


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Sweet! Getting into the little nooks and crannies would be a bit of a pain, unless you can just puly it and soak the chrome away. Not really sure.
> 
> Hmm so if you get a handle I could also cut the hole out. They chuck in the lathe lovely when there's no handle. A breeze compared to the sage with their bonded handles


Ah well fair play, that'd be easier than a load of drilling and grinding! I'll drop you a PM tomorrow mate.

EDIT: I reckon a soak in phosphoric acid will see the chrome off......in the fume cupboard obviously!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It'll most likely lock in after 6 o'clock as the ears will be thinner without the chrome.

Somewhere like A. M. Philpot could probably rechrome it for you if you feel the need. They did a great job on a friends forks.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> It'll most likely lock in after 6 o'clock as the ears will be thinner without the chrome.
> 
> Somewhere like A. M. Philpot could probably rechrome it for you if you feel the need. They did a great job on a friends forks.


Yeah that's not a big deal really, it's quite a worn old PF anyway. I'll have a look into that rechroming, they could do the NS group head at the same time! Must be someone round Manchester I'd reckon.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

I did a

similar thing for my Bezzera.

The guy who made it for me used a milling machine and did a very neat job.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Well the dechroming hasn't gone quite to plan......it's ruined ha!

Never mind, I've got another one in much better shape that can be converted.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

spoxehub said:


> Whilst clearing up after the NS Personal 1 refurb, I found this in the big box of crap left over;
> 
> View attachment 32357
> 
> ...


Was that recovered from the Titanic:confused:


----------

